# Halogen Lighting in clothes closet



## PhoenixBob (Nov 18, 2009)

The 2005 NEC Section 410.8 (B) Luminaires permitted in clothes closet are Incandescent and Flourescent.

I am seeing more and more use of Halogen lighting in clothes closets. Due to the high heat they produce, do you accept this installation if the bulbs are enclosed and meet the criteria for distance from shelving?


----------



## Bryan Holland (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Halogen Lighting in clothes closet

Yes.  A halogen lamp is an incandescent lamp, so any and all rules that apply to incandescent luminaires would apply when halogen type incandescent lamps are utilized.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Halogen Lighting in clothes closet

FWIW, I agree with Bryan.

Welcome to the forum Phoenix Bob!


----------

